# model challenge



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 15, 2013)

simply a wonderful picture of a metal enthusiast


----------



## Entropy455 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ive got a WWII Continental W-670 radial engine that I picked up. Its 668 cubic inches, and physically way too big for a motorcycle frame. At 500 pounds, it's too heavy also. You can see the engine sitting on the top shelf within the below picture. There's a GM TH-400 transmission sitting to the right of the engine - for a size comparison. The engine is complete, with dual magnetos, starter, carburetor  I even have the prop hub.
 
If I cant find anything to put it in, Ill probably just restore the engine, install a nice wooden prop, and mount it on the wall - - - as engineering art.

It would be great for an air-boat, but Im not into those.

It would be great for an airplane, but I dont like to fly.

I thought about building a rat-rod with it, but the engine is too big to mount vertically into the wind for proper cooling, while still being able to see around it for driving. I suppose I could mount it horizontal, and use a beefy 90-degree gear box to route the power back into a transaxle, and some sort of forced cooling. What to do, what to do. . .. . .


----------



## John Rus (Oct 16, 2013)

Take dimensions of all the parts and draw up a set bleprints so us modelers can make a highly accurate model of it. If you are going to restore it half the work is allready done (taking it apart).  You could probably make your times worth from selling the plans.

Just a thought,
John.


----------



## Lawijt (Oct 16, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> simply a wonderful picture of a metal enthusiast


 
I WANT THAT BIKE!!!
Just for teasing the cops here in Belgium. They will have a lot of questions.
Yes , I'am a Biker & I drive with a BUELL XB12R fully tuned & also a Aprillia 250 RS fully tuned. The Aprillia is a Max Biaggi replica. And I like it a lot.

Barry


----------

